# Doug Camp Call Collection



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 1, 2008)

Just wanted to share a few of my favorite Doug Camp Call Collection.  I just purchased 4 more and will post pictures of those call later.  I have been collecting Camp Call since 1997.

Sheldon


----------



## Carp (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice group of calls there!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool.  I have a screamin' hen and she does just that.  GREAT sounding call and very unique in it's sound and purpose.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 1, 2008)

You've got some gooduns Sheldon.


----------



## Tom Threetoes (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a nice bunch of calls made by a nice guy. I allways wanted a Screamin' Hen and wouldn't spend the money. I have got a poplar box, a push/pull box and his book all signed. Tom T.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 1, 2008)

*Sceamin Hen*



Tom Threetoes said:


> That's a nice bunch of calls made by a nice guy. I allways wanted a Screamin' Hen and wouldn't spend the money. I have got a poplar box, a push/pull box and his book all signed. Tom T.


There is one on ebay now.  You could probably get it for $200.00.  Well worth the money.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 1, 2008)

*Camp Collection*



David Mills said:


> You've got some gooduns Sheldon.


 Thanks.  I just bought three more from a guy in PA.  Can't wait to get them, each one of them are calls Doug only made 25 each.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 2, 2008)

Sheldon,
Man those are very nice, I especially like those long boxes !!!!!! They have some beautiful art work painted on them !!!!! I'd definitely hold on to those !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Threetoes (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, but I was to tight to buy one when they were $60 and I 've spent my turkey money for this year on a new shotgun. Sweet calls none the less. Tom T.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice calls.  I've got one of his diaphragm calls (new in package) on eBay right now.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice looking bunch of calls. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 2, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## urbaneruralite (Mar 2, 2008)

I have one of the short boxes and a push pin call. He made about the  best push pin calls around. I hunt with the box and keep the other on a shelf.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 3, 2008)

I have several of his box calls and slate calls.
Looked at the Screamin' Hen a long time before I bought it. Glad I did now.


----------



## Bram (Mar 3, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice collection..really nice artwork on the boxes


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 3, 2008)

sheldon, have you used one of his glass pot calls before.  I've got one that really pops.  Nice calls.


----------



## stev (Mar 3, 2008)

super calls.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 3, 2008)

*camp class calls*



Gaswamp said:


> sheldon, have you used one of his glass pot calls before.  I've got one that really pops.  Nice calls.


I use one every year with a camp striker.  They are awesome calls.


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool Deal! I have one of his Unfair Advantage box calls and the only Owl hooter I use. Great calls!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2008)

Sheldon,

I know we just recently met, but would you put me in your will?


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Steven Farr (Mar 3, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Sheldon,
> 
> I know we just recently met, but would you put me in your will?



That was funny David


----------



## Gadget (Mar 4, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Sheldon,
> 
> I know we just recently met, but would you put me in your will?




You'll have to get in line........... behind me.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 4, 2008)

I feel like Gadget is already in my will.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 4, 2008)

Sheldon, do you have a Camp Callers Purr-fect yelper?


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 4, 2008)

*Camp Perfect Yelper*

I do, but it is very worn.  I am looking for one.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 4, 2008)

hard to find those but its a good call wish I had two and I would trade one to you.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 4, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I do, but it is very worn.  I am looking for one.




Sheldon I have one, in mint condition, about to put on ebay with a reserve of $999.00 ...........


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an older unfair advantage myself....Ive killed several turkeys with it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 4, 2008)

wish i'd known you collected them a year ago.  I sold quite a few on Ebay that I didn't use.  Also, about two years ago the local Ace Hardware store here in Cordele had a bunch of his slate and glass calls like you have pictured as well as his basic short box and push pin calls  for sale at $10 a piece.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought out the push pins from that store and re-sold all but one at a  mark-up of several hundred percent.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 5, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> I have an older unfair advantage myself....Ive killed several turkeys with it.




I have only one of Doug's calls and 4 of Junior Robinson's, Junior makes the exact same call as the unfair advantage and screaming hen. Doug learned to make the calls and got the designs while working with Junior before Doug went out on his own.

Also, Mike Pentecost also worked for Junior, he also makes the exact same box calls, he had them for sale at the NWTF convention.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 5, 2008)

*$999.00*



Gadget said:


> Sheldon I have one, in mint condition, about to put on ebay with a reserve of $999.00 ...........


I am on it.  I will have my Ebay Spys place a final bid with 2 seconds remaining.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is mine...


----------



## country boy (Mar 5, 2008)

those are some awsome looking calls


----------



## hookedonbass (Mar 5, 2008)

Speaking of Camp Calls...............Look what I found today at an old outdoors store in the bargain barrel. The price tag on it is correct.  I don't even collect calls, but I knew this was a bargain. I sold several of them NIP on ebay a few years ago from a Sporting Goods store that had gone out of business.

In case you can't read it the price was $4.99. It did not include the original package.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 6, 2008)

*camp calls*



hookedonbass said:


> Speaking of Camp Calls...............Look what I found today at an old outdoors store in the bargain barrel. The price tag on it is correct.  I don't even collect calls, but I knew this was a bargain. I sold several of them NIP on ebay a few years ago from a Sporting Goods store that had gone out of business.
> 
> In case you can't read it the price was $4.99. It did not include the original package.



Great Price!!!!


----------



## Gadget (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's mine .......


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 6, 2008)

*calls*

Want to trade those calls.  Have some great products to trade.  Garage is full of hunting products.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 6, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Garage is full of hunting products.




That's an understatement.....


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 6, 2008)

*hunting stuff*

I am ready to have a garage sale.  I have to get rid of some of the items.  Let me know what you need.  I am going to post a listing of things on woodys.
Game cameras, lights, etc.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 13, 2009)

Sheldon, thought you might like to see a picture of this one


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 14, 2009)

nice set


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned his owl hooters, I have one I bought my about 6 or 7 years ago at a hardware store in town and it is the best hooter I have ever used or heard , of course there are people who play it much better than I but I love that call. Whats all the fuss about his calls, is he out of business or something. Anyway that second year my buddy was using it and he ended up with 5 owls in the tree we where setting on . It was amazing...


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 14, 2009)

redneckacorn said:


> Whats all the fuss about his calls, is he out of business or something. Anyway that second year my buddy was using it and he ended up with 5 owls in the tree we where setting on . It was amazing...



He died of cancer...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 14, 2009)

very sweet calls all have pictured!


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats terrible, sorry to hear that.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 14, 2009)

*Gaswamp*



Gaswamp said:


> Sheldon, thought you might like to see a picture of this one



I have two of the calls.  I have never used them.  I have added 5 more Doug Camp calls since I made this post in March 2008.  

They are getting harder to find.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sheldon,

I want you to show me your collection when I come to your house...


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 14, 2009)

*camp calls*



Arrow3 said:


> Sheldon,
> 
> I want you to show me your collection when I come to your house...



No problem.   Just don't ask Candy to sell you any, because she will!!!!

Here is what I have in living room in the curio.


----------



## G8rGirl (Feb 14, 2009)

SheldonMOAC said:


> No problem.   Just don't ask Candy to sell you any, because she will!!!!
> 
> Here is what I have in living room in the curio.



And that's the God's honest truth!  I have ROOMS full of things that will bring in some nice bank. 

I might even give Sheldon a small cut for stash money.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2009)

well the way things are these days those calls are like money in the bank, with better interest.



G8rGirl said:


> And that's the God's honest truth!  I have ROOMS full of things that will bring in some nice bank.
> 
> I might even give Sheldon a small cut for stash money.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2009)

G8rGirl said:


> And that's the God's honest truth!  I have ROOMS full of things that will bring in some nice bank.
> 
> I might even give Sheldon a small cut for stash money.






next time sheldon leaves town I'll stop by and see what kind of deals we can work out.......


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I left an old Camp box call in the woods down on the old Ogeechee mgt area one time, missed it ever since. Chased a bird all over for 3 hrs and finally got him. I was so fired up I didn't realize I'd left it and never found it when I went back to look.


----------



## BamaBart (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Camp Unfair Advantage cedar box that I use every year. Mr. Camp made great calls.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gadget said:


> next time sheldon leaves town I'll stop by and see what kind of deals we can work out.......



Thats about every other day..


----------



## G8rGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats about every other day..




Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 17, 2009)

G8rGirl>> Well the next time you come down here to title town bring some of that old wood with you. I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## G8rGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> G8rGirl>> Well the next time you come down here to title town bring some of that old wood with you. I'll take it off your hands.




I'll be in God's Country the first part of April.  Problem is, the 'Man' will be with me.  Something tells me he'd be suspicious if my luggage were cuttin and yelpen.  Just a hunch.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 18, 2009)

I understand...... But tell him to call me when you guys get here.


----------



## G8rGirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> I understand...... But tell him to call me when you guys get here.



Will do.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Sheldon,

I've been meaning to ask this for a while and just never thought about it.

What is it about Camp that makes you want to have such a big collection of his calls?  I mean, I know they are great calls and great sounding at that.

But I guess my point is that usually when somebody has a collection from a particular maker like that, there's usually a story behind it.  Just curious what the story was.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 18, 2009)

*Doug Camp*

I started turkey hunting in Alabama back in the 80's.  Most of my collection consist of Alabama Call Manufacturers.  Lynch Alabama Calls, Heart of Dixie, Southland, Ben Lee, Billy McCoy, Eddie Salter not to leave anyone out. Since that time my collection has broaden to other maunfacturers across the U.S.  

To answer your question, Doug Camp would attend all the local NWTF Banquets and I would purchase one of his calls at these events.  He would always be with a wing bone call maker from Locust Grove, GA - Mr.  Ray Ward when I saw him at the shows.  You could tell these two hunters had shared a bunch of days in the woods chasing turkeys.  Doug, Jr, Billy and Ben - I considered to be the best turkey hunter where I lived.  These guys hunted public land in the Talladega National Forest and each was a gobbler's nightmare.

I had the pleasure and honor of meeting and talking to Doug and other call makers and hunters about turkey hunting.  Each conversation or hunting trip with one of guys, I would learn something different from their experiences to become a better hunter.  I have been blessed to hunt with some of the best hunters in the state of Alabama.  

I read Doug's book (Turkey Hunting Spring and Fall) and he had a quote on the very first page. "I have never met a sincere turkey hunter I didn't like".  I find that statement to be true with the hard core turkey hunters - so that's how the collection Doug Camp Collection started.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice call collections, I had a guy telling me about how much he loved his glass camp caller the other day.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 18, 2009)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I started turkey hunting in Alabama back in the 80's.  Most of my collection consist of Alabama Call Manufacturers.  Lynch Alabama Calls, Heart of Dixie, Southland, Ben Lee, Billy McCoy, Eddie Salter not to leave anyone out. Since that time my collection has broaden to other maunfacturers across the U.S.
> 
> To answer your question, Doug Camp would attend all the local NWTF Banquets and I would purchase one of his calls at these events.  He would always be with a wing bone call maker from Locust Grove, GA - Mr.  Ray Ward when I saw him at the shows.  You could tell these two hunters had shared a bunch of days in the woods chasing turkeys.  Doug, Jr, Billy and Ben - I considered to be the best turkey hunter where I lived.  These guys hunted public land in the Talladega National Forest and each was a gobbler's nightmare.
> 
> ...



Great stuff Sheldon! I hunted with Eddie Salter and Ken Tucker on more than one instance. Great guys to share camp with. 

We used to work on those old Dallas and Lowndes county Gobblers.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2009)

Sheldon and I hunted with Junior Robinson one morning in TNF, was terrible weather with 30 mph winds but still had a great time, would love to go back and give it another go.

Junior's shop could double as a muesum, he's got all kinds of old turkey hunting calls and memorbilla, could spend days going though it all.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Great stuff Sheldon! I hunted with Eddie Salter and Ken Tucker on more than one instance. Great guys to share camp with.
> 
> We used to work on those old Dallas and Lowndes county Gobblers.



I remember watching Ken Tucker hunting on tv when I was a teenager...I enjoyed his shows...Didn't he pass away?


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 18, 2009)

Sheldon, good story.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 18, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I remember watching Ken Tucker hunting on tv when I was a teenager...I enjoyed his shows...Didn't he pass away?



Heart Attack.  September of 2003.

Made plenty of money selling "lighter knots" in fancy bags to LL Bean.

He had a grand time here on Earth and I guarantee you, he left nothing on the table. Ken got the "Goody" out of every day. He was a lot of fun.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 20, 2009)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I started turkey hunting in Alabama back in the 80's.  Most of my collection consist of Alabama Call Manufacturers.  Lynch Alabama Calls, Heart of Dixie, Southland, Ben Lee, Billy McCoy, Eddie Salter not to leave anyone out. Since that time my collection has broaden to other maunfacturers across the U.S.
> 
> To answer your question, Doug Camp would attend all the local NWTF Banquets and I would purchase one of his calls at these events.  He would always be with a wing bone call maker from Locust Grove, GA - Mr.  Ray Ward when I saw him at the shows.  You could tell these two hunters had shared a bunch of days in the woods chasing turkeys.  Doug, Jr, Billy and Ben - I considered to be the best turkey hunter where I lived.  These guys hunted public land in the Talladega National Forest and each was a gobbler's nightmare.
> 
> ...



I live within a quarter mile of Mr. Ward and have several of his calls also. Used to give him my wings every year.
Don't think he is making the calls any more since Doug is gone.


----------



## deadeye159 (Feb 20, 2009)

*3 brand new in pack camp slates*

Im not a collector but i saw 3 brand new doug camp slates the other day in a old hardware store was wonderin the value on them before i went and purchased them 
thanks


----------



## TR Call Maker (Feb 20, 2009)

I never met a more honest and sincere person in the turkey call business then doug Camp. We used to sell his owl hooters at some of the shows we went to, I remember the first time I ordered some, I asked did he need the money up front or after delivery, he said he wasn't worried about payment from true turkey hunters because he had never met one that wasn't honest. He also told me one time if anyone ever bought a call from that didn't sound good it was his fault because he checked everyone for sound quality before they went out. He was a fine man and a gentleman.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 20, 2009)

TR Call Maker said:


> I never met a more honest and sincere person in the turkey call business then doug Camp. We used to sell his owl hooters at some of the shows we went to, I remember the first time I ordered some, I asked did he need the money up front or after delivery, he said he wasn't worried about payment from true turkey hunters because he had never met one that wasn't honest. He also told me one time if anyone ever bought a call from that didn't sound good it was his fault because he checked everyone for sound quality before they went out. He was a fine man and a gentleman.



I heard same as you he did test every one of the calls and alot of them went in the trash.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 20, 2009)

My Uncle worked for Mr.Camp and distributed his calls all around the western part of Georgia and in Alabama. He has a great collection also. I have several myself including the push-pin which is my all time favorite. I also have a Camp crow call that is the best one on the market. I can honestly say some of the best call makers come out of the Talledega Alabama region. They hunt them spring and fall.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 22, 2009)

deadeye159 said:


> Im not a collector but i saw 3 brand new doug camp slates the other day in a old hardware store was wonderin the value on them before i went and purchased them
> thanks



I don't know what they are worth but you will have three sweet sounding calls. Have shot many birds using these calls.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a 2004 custom screamin hen on ebay that just went for over $400.00.  

I did not think it would go that high.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 owl hooters if you are interested.  Really I have 3, but he signed one to me at a Turkeyrama years back in Macon.  He was a great guy.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 23, 2009)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> I have 2 owl hooters if you are interested.  Really I have 3, but he signed one to me at a Turkeyrama years back in Macon.  He was a great guy.




PM sent.......


----------

